
Coronavirus Covid-19 (2019-NCoV) Operations Dashboard - slowhand09
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
======
slowhand09
Excellent use of GIS technology melded with data science to display large
amounts of information in near-real time.

